# hard to start craftsman 32cc weedwacker



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

My Dad has given me an almost brand new 32cc weedwacker...the reason,he has had a hard time starting it so he bought an electric type.

This thing takes any where from 20 -30 pulls to start on half choke after priming,will not start at all on full choke.when it does start it runs rough for the first 2-3 minutes,like it is cold or something,if you squeeze the trigger before it warms up it dies out. Is this normal?

Any advice on things I might check? Could it be something I'm doing or not doing?

thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What is the model number?


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi Hank,

model # 358.791580

it also has a sticker that says "hassle free III with clutch, gas line trimmer"

thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I ask the model because different models have different characteristics that are common across those models. That model when running correctly will normally start in 5 pulls or less.

I would guess that the carb is set a bit too lean. The low end mixture screw should opened about 1/4 to 1/2 turn and that should get it starting and accel. properly. Problem is those carbs require a special tool to adjust them and normally only a repair tech has access to that tool. 

If it is still under warrenty I would suggest sending it in and getting the carb adjusted. Just tell them it will not run properly and the tech should be able to fix you up at no cost.


----------

